# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Goldfish and aquarium forum



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you are into goldfish, you have to check out this forum by our own plant guru "Betty"!! A real nice site.

http://p103.ezboard.com/bthegoldfishandaquariumboard


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Robert!









You guys are welcome to stop in and say hi.


----------

